
Finally, NASA has its universe of images in one happy, searchable place - curtis
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/04/finally-nasa-has-its-universe-of-images-in-one-happy-searchable-place/
======
Analemma_
When I visited the site yesterday, all the pictures on the front page were of
Russian rockets at Baikonur. I'm sure it was a quirk of timing based on what
was getting uploaded at the moment, but I thought that was amusing.

This seems like an uncommon example of a pure success story as far as
digitization and government website projects in general. Hopefully someone has
written down the playbook so this can be replicated in the future.

------
jaimex2
My first search "alpha centauri" only comes back with one blurred result.

------
maxthi
This has got to be the best looking website our government has managed to
create.

